# gute Abbaugebiete für Erze in Azeroth



## Cumulonimbus (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nun mehrere Chars die mit Bergbau unterwegs sind und da konnte ich in Azeroth gute Gebiete finden.


Kupfer : In allen Startgebieten 

Zinn : allen direkt folgenden Gebiete - besonders viel im nördlichen Schlingendorntal

Silber : meisst in den Gebieten wo auch Zinn zu finden ist 

Eisen : besonders viel im südlichen Schlingendorncap - sonst Pestländer

Methril : besonders viel im Ödland - brennende Steppe - sengende Schlucht 

Thorium : sehr reiches Gebiet ist Winterquell - hier konnte ich auch viele Edelsteine farmen wie z.B.

- Sternrubine
- Opale
- Azerothische Diamanten
- Arkane Kristalle
- gewaltige Smaragte

Momentan erkunde ich die Scherbe , danach Nordend und später die neuen Gebiete.


Hat noch jemand gute Gebiete els Tipp ? Dann schreibt sie doch hier herrein.


In diesem Sinne , Grüsse von der Bergbaufront


----------



## Cumulonimbus (19. Januar 2011)

Noch ein Tipp für alle Anfänger in Bergbau :

Erze finden sich am meisten an Hügeln oder Berge sowie in Gräben. Auch Höhlen sind öfters reiche Abbaugebiete. Einige Dungeons halten Erzvorkommen bereit.


----------



## Avolus (19. Januar 2011)

Das praktische dabei ist, dass die Erze aufsteigend in den für den Stufenbereich vorgesehenen Orten zu finden sind.
Also Kupfer 1-10
Kupfer/Zinn 11-25
usw.
Seit Cataclysm wurde dies drastisch verändert, sodass man z. B. im Nördlichen Schlingendorntal nur noch Zinn & Silber findet.

Gute Sache, macht das Farmen um einiges übersichtlicher 

#edit: Achja, Thorium findet man meiner Meinung nach am besten im Krater von Un'goro. Einfach kreisrund die unteren Berghänge an den Gebietsgrenzen abreiten/-fliegen und eins nach dem anderen einsacken.


----------



## Jaromar (19. Januar 2011)

interessant sind für mich eher die cata gebiete,

soweit ich das sehe findet man in 

Vashj'ir überwiegend Obsidium

in Tiefenheim dann schon mal Obsidium, reiches Obsidiumvorkommen, Elementium, reiches Elementiumvorkommen

über die anderen Gebiete kann ich nichts sagen weil ich da noch nicht war mit meinem Bergbauer...

wer kann darüber berichten?


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2011)

Im Schattenhochland und Uldum gibts noch Pyrit.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (22. Januar 2011)

Weitere Gebiete

Scherbenwelt : Teufelseisen

Scherbe ausser Höllenfeuerhalbinsel Adamantit


Nordend : Kobalt


----------



## Lakor (22. Januar 2011)

Titan und Saronit: Scholazarbecken

Reiches Adamantit und Khorium: Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2011)

Man könnte ja auch einfach mal Google nutzen. Gibt mittlerweile so viele Guides dazu im Netz, das man sie gar nicht mehr zählen kann.


----------



## Mayestic (22. Januar 2011)

ich sag da nur 


WoW Berufe Guide : Bergbau http://www.wowberufeguide.de


mfg


----------

